
Customer Friendship as a Service - julia_dixa
http://www.dixa.com
======
julia_dixa
Dixa is an omnichanel customer service platform that gives any customer-facing
team the ability to service all customer audiences regardless of
communications channel. Unlike clunky, expensive and hard to set up
alternatives, we have assembled a product that delivers affordable, accessible
and seamless customer experience.

